# Watery eye during teething?



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

My Bedlington has had watery right eye for around a month now. He didn't have it when we intially picked him up at 12 weeks but after about a week it started and hasn't stopped since. It's not hugely watery but has caused his fur underneath to become stained. I asked the vet about it at his 16 week injections and she said it looks fine but to keep an eye  on it. I've read it can be common during teething but how long should I wait before taking him back for a check up on this eye? Also what can I use to remove the staining beneath it in the mean time? Thanks.... also obligatory picture below....


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

AmyRedd said:


> My Bedlington has had watery right eye for around a month now. He didn't have it when we intially picked him up at 12 weeks but after about a week it started and hasn't stopped since. It's not hugely watery but has caused his fur underneath to become stained. I asked the vet about it at his 16 week injections and she said it looks fine but to keep an eye  on it. I've read it can be common during teething but how long should I wait before taking him back for a check up on this eye? Also what can I use to remove the staining beneath it in the mean time? Thanks.... also obligatory picture below....
> View attachment 291187


I haven't noticed watery eyes connected to teething with any of mine as pups, although when one of mine in later life developed a tooth root abcess on an upper carnassial tooth he did have a watering eye that side. Your dogs does seem to be going on for n extraa long time now so I'm wondering if it can be more then teething.

There are other reasons why eyes can water. Bedlingtons as a breed can be more susceptible to something called Entropion where the eye lid can fold slightly inward and cause the eye lashes make contact and irritate the eye. Somethng called Distichiasis which is double or extra eyelashes is also listed in the Bedlington and again the extra eyelashes can sometimes touch or irritate the eye causing it to tear or sometimes even get sore. Another thing that can cause excessive tearing to overflow and run down the face is blocked tear glands. The tear glands should drain excessive tears or moisture away from the eye, but if the tear gland becomes blocked then the tears will overflow. I'm not sure how closely your vet inspected the eyes but if it wasn't closely and its been going on for well over a month, it may be an idea to get someone to re-check in more detail just in case.

One of mine again when older kept getting tearing/ eye infections in one eye that cleared up with drops but then re-occurred after the drops stopped, and then finally when
another vet who happened to be on checked them closer he had an ingrowing eyelash just the one, that was touching the eye and causing irritation and infection, once they sorted that the eye was fine again, so it may even be something like that an ingrowing eyelash. I would get it double checked though because even something like that left long term may cause more issues..


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks for your reply! It was only last week the vet checked his eye but tbh she didn't seem particularly thorough about it so doubt she would have noticed an ingrown eyelash.... I'm tempted to take him back sooner rather than later but I'm still in the 2 week waiting period for his insurance so obviously if I take him now then any future eye conditions won't be covered... At least three different bedlington breeders websites state their puppies tear until 9 months old! But obviously I won't be waiting that long. If it was an ingrown eyelash would his eye seem irritated or would you simply be unable to tell without specialist equipment?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

AmyRedd said:


> Thanks for your reply! It was only last week the vet checked his eye but tbh she didn't seem particularly thorough about it so doubt she would have noticed an ingrown eyelash.... I'm tempted to take him back sooner rather than later but I'm still in the 2 week waiting period for his insurance so obviously if I take him now then any future eye conditions won't be covered... At least three different bedlington breeders websites state their puppies tear until 9 months old! But obviously I won't be waiting that long. If it was an ingrown eyelash would his eye seem irritated or would you simply be unable to tell without specialist equipment?


When mines had an ingrowing eye lash he kept getting eye discharge and infections, that antibiotic drops sorted out, but once off them it returned, until another vet looked at it when I took him back yet again took him out back and spotted it was the eyelash causing irritation and re-setting up infection. With blocked tear ducts that I mentioned I know one simple test they often do, is to put dye in the eye and then hold the head in a certain position and if the dye appears in the nose then they can tell if the duct tends to be draining correctly. If the dye doesn't appear in the nose
then it can possibly indicate if there may be a blocked tear duct in which case they normally investigate more. Blocked tear ducts will cause wetness under the eyes and over time the wetness can cause staining on the dogs face.

I'm not familiar with bedlingtons although I did know about entropian the inturned eyelids/lashes and the Distichiasis the extra eye lashes and that some breeds can be more prone to it then others, and I did check to see if Bedlingtons can be a breed who can be a bit more susceptible to it then other breeds and they can. I also knew about blocked tear ducts and that can cause tears to flow out the eye and down the face. If you have checked on a lot of Bedlington sites and they do say tearing is not unusual in Puppies and young bedlingtons then it could be nothing to worry about. There are however as mentioned conditions that can cause it too, so to put your mind at rest if it keeps on then it might be safer to have it checked just in case. All we can do on here is tell you based on experience or knowledge we may have, if we think something may be a concern and if so to be on the safe side at least get it checked out to be sure. As said with my dog it was one wonky growing inturned eyelash that caused the issue that was ongoing and once that was removed he was fine after.

I always say and in fact do if in doubt get it checked out, you may do the odd consultation fee in cold blood for nothing here and there, but it beats the hell out of sitting and worrying about it in case somethings wrong.

You are right about the insurance though anything that is pre insurance or in the first two weeks will be forever classed as a pre exisiting condition and one you cant claim for and they do tend to group conditions like disorders of the eye, disorders of the digestive tract etc etc.


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks Sled dog. I think I'll get him checked out out next week after the 14 day waiting period is up on the insurance. It seems to bother me more than it does him but better safe than sorry!


----------

